# Steve Cottrell



## jme (Nov 27, 2009)

have you any idea if Steve Cottrell is still around, and especially on TUG?  My family visited him in his home in 2000 in Metlock, met his wonderful family, and corresponded for a couple of years. then he moved to NZ and i lost contact.  

haven't spoken to you in a while too......i asked you a million questions before our 3-week trip to UK in 2000.  was the best trip of my life.  went back to scotland the next year, but england was the greatest. 

let me know if you know whereabouts of Steve & Cath + family,  his email, etc, & if you've seen him posting on TUG....don't remember his TUG name..

cheers, Marty (jme)


----------



## Cotswolder (Jan 7, 2010)

I met him in the UK but have not heard from him since he went to NZ


----------

